# Missing Driver: VMM32.VXD(NTKERN.VXD)



## platosadvisr (Dec 8, 2003)

Hello there, I found this site through an archived thread discussing these same files in regard to win 95(the thread was posted in 1999). I followed the instructions that were given to the fellow that posted that thread. However, they didn't work.

I just inherited an old Panasonic Japan laptop from a friend who had given up trying to get it to work properly, he said that as far as he knew there were some drivers missing.

The laptop is running Win 98. I've looked through the system information and it tells me that it is running on MS-DOS compatability mode due to missing drivers.

I've looked through the device manager. The problems indicated there are as follows: 

-Processor support:
The VMM32.VXD (NTKERN.VXD) device loader(s) for this device could load the device driver. (Code 2)

-YAMAHA OPL3-SAx WDM Driver:
The NTKERN.VXD, MMDEVLDR.VXD device loader(s) for this device could not load the device driver. (Code 2)

-Intel 82371AB/EB PCI Bus Master IDE Controller:
This device is causing a resource conflict. (Code 15)

To my knowledge this laptop was originally purchased in Japan(my friend claims that the Bios is in Japanese but I haven't verified this). After he brought it to North America he formatted the hard drive and installed Win 98(not sure of the previous OS). Ever since then there has been this problem with the drivers.

Also(I presume this is related) the screen does not operate at full size. There is a square in the centre of the screen where the picture is but for approximately two inches around it the screen is not used.

I'm not very knowledgeable about computers(I just fake it well enough), any assistance you folks could provide me would be greatly appreciated as I would like to get this system operating at a reasonable capacity.

Thanks again,
-platosadvisor.


----------



## amphibian (Dec 5, 2003)

This site seems to have some info on your problem. Read up on it to get an idea of what you are dealing with.


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

the only way to create the VMM32.VXD file is by reinstalling Windows 98, from the CDrom or from the .cab files if they
were loaded to the computer hard disk.


----------



## platosadvisr (Dec 8, 2003)

Thank you both for your replies. Unfortunately I don't have the original Win98 install disk. I will, however, get one so that I can do a new install.
I had no idea it would be so simple. Thanks again.


----------



## alcoraetza (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello. I registered some months ago for a problem to the registry...

regard this problem, if I don't understan bad...,
I would try to extract the NTKERN.VXD, MMDEVLDR.VXD files from the w98CD to the -C\Windows\system-folder,
and see if it works, 
better than to reinstall the o.s.

instead, the vmm32.vxd one is created at the first install and the only way to recreate it, as it had been told, is to reinstall the o.s. but some devices use the generic vmm32.vxd instead of the correct VirtualDeviceDriver (=a substitute for driver... don't remember well..) (example: ntkern.vxd, mmdevldr.vxd) so I would try to extract those files...

in windowsMillennium CD I can found those file in the Win_19.cab
file
bye

edit: I see now the link of amphibian to that site, I have no time to read all infos, but I hope my help, if unchecked, works,
bye


----------

